# Very active interesting thread closed ?



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I am confused to why the thread about mh quality issues,has been closed.

this site is mhf right ?

the thread was running well and interesting..

now we are back to who is going out of the x factor this week :roll: :?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Tis in members bar hunny still going strong!!


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Tis in members bar hunny still going strong!!


I really dont understand that.

It was an interesting debate about the topic we come here to discuss most, motorhomes.

Bizarre decision.

Now where that cracking "Give your spare wheel a name" thread?


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Tis in members bar hunny still going strong!!


It is closed


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The thread was closed because . . .

The Mods received a number of complaints, including several from members who are so upset by the tone the posts from certain other members that they are thinking of leaving the forum for good.

The thread had also wandered so far off-topic that it had become quite irrelevant to the OP - as was >> explained << by the Moderator who actually closed it.

This may be a good time to indicate that the Admin Staff are becoming quite concerned by the incessantly aggressive and contentious tone of certain members.

It would appear that they do not wish to join in a friendly and mutually helpful forum, but would rather be disruptive and ruin the enjoyment of the vast majority of those who neither seek nor enjoy conflict and aggravation on MHF.

The Mods do not censor this forum in any way _(unless absolutely forced to do so)_ and they recognise that discussions will become rather robust and protracted at times, but when the many complain about the few, they are left with little alternative but to act in the interests of the majority.

One of the members thinking of leaving the forum is Swift!

Quote from Peter yesterday, _" I am being open and honest but if I/we are going to be beaten up for being so than we will reluctantly have to stop participating."_

Do we really want to allow a tiny minority of disgruntled and aggressive members to hound Peter/Swift off MHF after the tremendous amount of help and support they have freely offered to so many of us . . . often quite late on a Sunday evening if a member has a pressing problem!!

_"Ask not for whom the bell tolls . . . "_

Zebedee
Moderating Team


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> One of the members thinking of leaving the forum is Swift! Quote from Peter yesterday, _" I am being open and honest but if I/we are going to be beaten up for being so than we will reluctantly have to stop participating."_


I suppose that would be sad. But a genuine subscriber and regular participant (not someone who joined for 5 free posts for a moan and then disappear) seemed to have a genuine complaint. The discussion widened into a general discussion about the state of motorhome quality control - not without some justification. Yes, it may be a few cases out of many completely satisfied customers, but those cases were, I think, serious enough to warrant some discussion.

*If Swift were to move from here, then it would certainly affect their sales, since a number of people cited the Swift membership of MHF as a positive reason for buying their product.*

And don't forget it was Peter from Swift who was name-calling at other MHF members.

This is now the second Swift thread that had been closed, due to member reports and "wandering off topic".

Gerald


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

It was so far off topic, and turned into a bun fight. 

The best line was I have been looking for a van for six years and I wouldn't buy a Swift! Or it seems a Hymer An Autosleeper, a Geist or in fact anything :lol: 

To be fair as it turned into a general (fairly bad mannered) discussion on manufacturing and distribution methods of European motorhome manufacturing. 

This would have been fine if there were representation from all the major manufacturers to discuss it, but they weren't

Eddie


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

A shame, a very good debate more often than not I thought.

Yes, the odd person getting a bit lairy but that's no different than life is it?


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Now it just looks like-

I'm not playing anymore and i want my ball back :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

neilbes said:


> Now it just looks like-
> 
> I'm not playing anymore and i want my ball back :roll:


That's not the way >> this << comes across.

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

neilbes said:


> Now it just looks like-
> 
> I'm not playing anymore and i want my ball back :roll:


I don't understand ?

Eddie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

.......and if you want to comment on manufacture and dealer faults then I did start this perhaps less confrontational thread which has been largely ignored perhaps because its not as ranty. Also the OP has started again on the thread that Zeb just linked to.

'my' thread poor manufacture and aftercare


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> > Now it just looks like-
> ...


Some members entered the debate,when they didn't like the way it
was going they called for it to be closed.

Like a child saying i'm not playing and i want my ball back.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

neilbes said:


> I am confused to why the thread about mh quality issues,has been closed.
> 
> this site is mhf right ?
> 
> ...


Apparently it along with the Swift Hugger thread was moved because someone complained

I'm disappointed that it has been hidden because threads about QC can only improve the product and the purchaser always benefits.

Can anyone tell me if there is a quick link to the Members Bar?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I was one who asked for it to be closed as it a had turned into a slagging match, so far off topic and nothing to do with the OP

There is nothing to stop you starting a general thread about motorhome build quality if you feel that you did not manage to air your view or were unable to get your point across! After all it was only 21 pages long :lol: 

Nice fish by the way :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> The thread was closed because . . .
> 
> The Mods received a number of complaints, including several from members who are so upset by the tone the posts from certain other members that they are thinking of leaving the forum for good.
> 
> ...


Zeb

The aggression and name calling was from Swift and John Cross

The words Bully Gang Rude Cynical spring to mind.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I did not really have a view to air ,but was following the thread with
interest,log in this morning and its closed.. bit like watching a film
and missing the last half hour. :x


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Ah! I am sure their is bound to be a sequel! :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This site will have major probs if the trade sod off. The industry does leave a lot to be desired but this forum could be the catalyst of turning it round in such away that Germans and French will flock here to buy British. It can be done. It just needs pride in the job and a determination always to do better.

I honestly believe that if someone has failed to get responses from a dealer and\or builder then the post whether irrate or reasoned should be channeled to the trade for a personilised response and then whatever the outcome and how that out come was achieved can be posted and hopefully every one will learn and we will all be happy bunnies.

If this is not done or new ideas are not put in place for these issues, then we will all bear a a bit of responsibility when the standards of builds and service do not improve.
P.S. Or we could have a couple of Mod Gods whom these posts can be addressed to and the complaint sent from the Mod God to the builder or dealer and the dealer explains what will be done to the Mod God. The Mod God would be an intermdiary to ensure fair do's to both sides. (I don't think I have the attributes my self to be a Mod God. I am too unreliable.)

This is a big chance to get the ball rolling. Let us not cock it up by apathy or even worse, not bothering about apathy.


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

eddievanbitz said:


> The best line was I have been looking for a van for six years and I wouldn't buy a Swift! Or it seems a Hymer An Autosleeper, a Geist or in fact anything :lol:


That remark is pointed at me.

Now I'm bloody furious.

You don't know my situation. The reason that I've been "researching" for so long is because, shortly after starting to do so, I then got news that my mother had been diagnosed with cancer. She died after fighting it for 4 years. I still will not buy a van because I still have obligations.

Your company was one I had earmarked to have certain upgrades made to the van I eventually buy. Your flippant remark has certainly lost you that business.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Ah! I am sure their is bound to be a sequel! :wink:
> 
> Eddie


Lets hope so

It would be nice to see OP saying thank you my van is now wonderful.
that would be the perfect ending and a great pr ad for swift...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pusser is right. 

The motorhome industry in general operates at a pathetically amateurish level and needs fixing. We should try not to knock any manufacturer or trader who makes an effort to improve standards. 

I speak from personal experience having bought a new UK made MH (not Swift) a few years ago and found it very poor, neither dealer or manufacturer made a genuine effort to put it right. They did not seem to understand what I was fussing about, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> This would have been fine if there were representation from all the major manufacturers to discuss it, but they weren't


This is the crux of the problem i think, because Swift are so open and accessible on forums they always get dragged into ANY manufacture / production / QC type postings. Is this fair ?

Swift have had a hard time of it online lately, what with a Caravanning Forum asking them to pay to post on their site!! and with posts like the recent ones here on MHF where their Managing Director is hounded, yes he became emotional, but so would I (and have done) when there is a degree of harassment going on from many members to one member in particular it does feel personal (I know this from lots of experience myself with Outdoorbits threads  )

We have precious few large companies on MHF who have the guts to brave the masses so to speak and fewer again whose managing director actually comes on to post and face the music so to speak.

ALL manufacturers will have issues, some may be sorted out by good dealers at PDI and so will be hidden away from customers as any shortcomings may be resolved before the customer even sees the van, we must also remember Swift are the biggest manufacturer and so obviously have more customers and with more customers they will have more customers who encounter issues.

I won't go into the QC aspect, that is for Swift and other manufacturers to consider feedback given on the relevant threads and implement better procedures where needed.

I am partway through implementing a questionnaire module for MHF which will allow companies to host surveys on MHF, the full results of which would be visible to the company only. It has to be setup this way as no company would use the facility otherwise. The idea being that company could supply a list of questions and the survey is hosted and the results obtained from our large membership. The feedback from which would allow "directed" resources to be employed by a company to improve the aspects of its service / product that are seen to have shortcomings.

I think it will be a superb addition and very useful for the mh industry at large.

Myself and the Mods are seriously considering ways forward with this, I don't mind facing issues on MHF About Outdoorbits as long as I am resolving the issue of a single person and I am sure Swift are the same, but what invariably happens is those people with different agendas flock to these type of threads and drag up old history and old cases and fan the flames of the OP until what could have been a simple misunderstanding turns into WW3


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

LazyRover said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> > The best line was I have been looking for a van for six years and I wouldn't buy a Swift! Or it seems a Hymer An Autosleeper, a Geist or in fact anything :lol:
> ...


Ok! It was a lighthearted response to another question.

As your "Bloody Furious" Perhaps you should have indicated that you had personal problems on your post!

As it was, on a thread about quality, it came across that you could not find one because of the quality issue! However, I reiterate it was a light hearted response!

One of the things that annoys me about the forum, is that after a long debate about clarity, it was decided that it was best for everyone if trade members were 100% open.

So I comply, and when I have an opinion about something that is nothing to do with my business or my staffs workmanship in fact nothing at all to do with Van Bitz from an involvement perspective, we get responses like



> Your company was one I had earmarked to have certain upgrades made to the van I eventually buy. Your flippant remark has certainly lost you that business


Well balanced and appropriate? Why did you earmark my company? because of my whitty banter? my opinion of the state of the country? No I guess because after twenty years hard work we have one of the best reputations in the country, with undoubtedly the best facilities and a large satisfied customer base.

I hope that you do not decide to use your 2nd choice (I presume you had a 2nd choice as we had been "earmarked to do the work") But like all things in life it is your choice

Eddie


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

I no longer own a Swift Motorhome. But if I do ever buy one again (which I would say is 99.9% probable as we loved the Van). I would feel in a far far far more comfortable place, knowing that the member "Swift" was still active on the forum. I can think of many positives to them having a presence on here, and no negatives.

CHEERS.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Gerald, my gut reaction would be to side with your position of debate to improve the standards of van manufacture in general, but in doing so I would have had to be seen to side with others on that thread that in my opinion wanted nothing more than a ruck with Swift.

After 22 pages and 212 posts I am still non the wiser than I was on page 1 on the position of the OP, yes her concerns may now be looked at with more urgency (the way of the world) but after the reaction of this thread we may be in danger of being the FIRST port of call not the LAST.

Charlie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> > This would have been fine if there were representation from all the major manufacturers to discuss it, but they weren't
> 
> 
> This is the crux of the problem i think, because Swift are so open and accessible on forums they always get dragged into ANY manufacture / production / QC type postings. Is this fair ?
> ...


I agree with all you have said but I also note IMO the unhealthy way you and your advertisers form a seemingly cosy alliance when any are criticised. As you well know I am against blindly following the party line whether it be in staff, government or commercial dealings so I am disturbed that it seems to demonstrate a three line whip in practice if not in fact. I view this as the only negative in their presence on here.

I am not currently in dispute with any of your advertisers.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Frank, I understand why you refer to a cosy alliance but suspect you may be reading more into it than really exists. 

There may appear to be an alliance simply because traders readily put themselves into the shoes of the one being criticised, they are thinking "that could be me" and reacting accordingly, which is reasonable. If they did not the argument would be even more one sided, Alan.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I agree with all you have said but I also note IMO the unhealthy way you and your advertisers form a seemingly cosy alliance when any are criticised.


You know Frank for a clever man you think some daft things

40,000 members and a handful of honest trade members that are open about who they are.

There simply isn't enough of us to answer posts pertaining to critiscism of the trade. We don't follow any party line it is just that there are only a few of us so we aways seem to be dragged into the same bun fight that's all

Eddie


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

eddievanbitz said:


> LazyRover said:
> 
> 
> > eddievanbitz said:
> ...





eddievanbitz said:


> Perhaps you should have indicated that you had personal problems on your post!


Why? What bearing does it have on why I've been "researching" for so long.



eddievanbitz said:


> ...it came across that you could not find one because of the quality issue!


Please quote where I said I could'nt find one because of quality. In fact quite the opposite. I gave an example of a company which tops the customer satisfaction leagues year in and year out.

Furthermore, I was very careful not to didn't mention the company which was the subject of the originating thread at all. I made a very generic statement. What I actaually said was _"So, whilst I appreciate manufacturers representing themselves here on the forum, until such time as I may infer from reviews of their products and services that they are hitting 90% customer satisfaction levels, my money will be directed elsewhere(when I come to spend it that is )_
"



eddievanbitz said:


> One of the things that annoys me about the forum, is that after a long debate about clarity, it was decided that it was best for everyone if trade members were 100% open.
> 
> So I comply, and when I have an opinion about something that is nothing to do with my business or my staffs workmanship in fact nothing at all to do with Van Bitz from an involvement perspective, we get responses like
> 
> ...


Be 100% open, please. Having said that, I'm sure you are not so naive as to believe that what you say will not reflect upon your company. That every time you post, you run the risk of saying something that may upset others which will negatively impact said business.



eddievanbitz said:


> Why did you earmark my company? because of my whitty banter? my opinion of the state of the country? No I guess because after twenty years hard work we have one of the best reputations in the country, with undoubtedly the best facilities and a large satisfied customer base.


Certainly Not, Definately Not and well, maybe, just maybe I was inferring that you were hitting 90% customer satisfaction levels. Err.... QED? And all it took was 20 years of hard work.



eddievanbitz said:


> Well balanced and appropriate?


 Maybe, maybe not. Rational, probably not. People are such strange creatures. They are oft to take offense/lose trust over the silliest of things. But the thing is, it's my money and it goes towards those whom I feel I can trust. Maybe I will read about you going out of your way to help somebody else and I'll reappraise the situation, who knows.



eddievanbitz said:


> I hope that you do not decide to use your 2nd choice (I presume you had a 2nd choice as we had been "earmarked to do the work") But like all things in life it is your choice


 Actually, you were second choice. First choice is to find the van with the items already installed.  But, as I'm generally not that lucky, my contingency plan was to have it installed by you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> 40,000 members and a handful of honest trade members that are open about who they are ...........that there are only a few of us so we aways seem to be dragged into the same bun fight that's all
> 
> Eddie


And therein lies the crux of the problem; we only have a very small number of traders on the forum, that is a shame since if more were present the concerns about such issues as build quality and so on would be more widely appreciated.

But think very carefully about this ... if you were a trader would you join MHF if you had seen the way that the very limited number of those who are here have been criticised?

I am not criticising any member in any way, it is just a simple observation, points are made in good faith on the forum and then sadly responses lead the thread away from the original post and by their own presence attract more responses from members with equally strong but different views.

That is not wrong, but neither is it right! Would you put your company on a forum such as this if you were criticised every time by many people, some of whom have not got any involvement with your company but just seem to like to criticise?

I am very grateful for the help I have been given by several of the traders on here (no names to attract more comments), they have helped me to solve problems that I otherwise would have had difficulties overcoming (or perhaps would have had to resort to paying a dealer to sort out).

I remain convinced that the main purpose of this forum is the exchange of information about MH's and their use, I have always found that such an exchange takes place much more effectively in a positive rather than a negative atmosphere.

I am very grateful for the presence of ALL of the traders and would dearly love to see many more such traders present and contributing. But I think this will only happen if we all think carefully about how we use the forum. Posting on here has to be a positive experience rather than a negative one IMO.

I look forward to seeing Nuke's ideas develop - he has got it right so far or else the forum would not have 40 000 participants.

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I agree with all you have said but I also note IMO the unhealthy way you and your advertisers form a seemingly cosy alliance when any are criticised. I view this as the only negative in their presence on here.
> I am not currently in dispute with any of your advertisers.


Frank,

Eddie and I are not in a cosy alliance although I would not object to a cuddle from Lynn, but Eddies always around when I see them at shows 

We simply respond from the professional trades point of view and give an honest opinion of what has happened and what should happen.

Of course if you do not apreciate that, dont read the advice or alternatively perhaps we should just get on with running our business if its not apreciated.

Have fun

Peter


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Ah Well, at least your not bloody furious now LOL No offence was meant :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Penquin

I like the idea of encouraging traders, their wisdom is very helpful, but, how can they be attracted when they get treated like this poor chap at Redvers >this thread<

I thought the way he was treated was awful the traders need to be treated alike surely, is this a democracy or not ? I don't supose this could ever happen though whilst Outdoor Bits works under a different rule book.

Peter D


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

neilbes said:


> Now it just looks like-
> 
> I'm not playing anymore and i want my ball back :roll:


Spot on Neil.

All this over modding and closing posts down because of a few that cant handle a little debate is out of order in my book. They can press a button to report a post whereas others cant press one to keep a post, it's not on. You'll do alright if your part of the clique, oh yes you will. :evil:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Chigman´s point is valid. People have a button to allow them to thank others for their posts and they can report posts they think break the rules. We cannot disapprove of a post unless we are prepared to type a reply. I think there should be a disapproval button beside the thanks button, that would allow those who do not wish to risk entering a debate to give an opinion.

I do not subscribe to the clique theory, Alan.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I am partway through implementing a questionnaire module for MHF which will allow companies to host surveys on MHF, the full results of which would be visible to the company only. It has to be setup this way as no company would use the facility otherwise. The idea being that company could supply a list of questions and the survey is hosted and the results obtained from our large membership. The feedback from which would allow "directed" resources to be employed by a company to improve the aspects of its service / product that are seen to have shortcomings.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Penquin said:


> And therein lies the crux of the problem; we only have a very small number of traders on the forum, that is a shame since if more were present the concerns about such issues as build quality and so on would be more widely appreciated.


But then QC issues imply a criticism of the supplier, and it seems that upsets a number of people, who complain, and the threads get closed :roll:



Penquin said:


> But think very carefully about this ... if you were a trader would you join MHF if you had seen the way that the very limited number of those who are here have been criticised?


Well surely, that depends on who you are, and how you run your business. I see a number of traders on here (JCM, EddieVB, Sargent, and there are others) who respond superbly to queries and problems, and I don't see them being criticised. In fact, they are often praised for the way they deal with problems. Perhaps the problems come when people complain as a last resort because they've been unable to get any satisfaction through normal channels?



Penquin said:


> I am not criticising any member in any way, it is just a simple observation, points are made in good faith on the forum and then sadly responses lead the thread away from the original post and by their own presence attract more responses from members with equally strong but different views.


Ah, but surely, this is the way of MHF (and just about every other forum I've ever been on)?



Penquin said:


> Would you put your company on a forum such as this if you were criticised every time by many people, some of whom have not got any involvement with your company but just seem to like to criticise?


Wouldn't that rather depend on whether the criticisms were justified? And, the stance that seems to be taken now is that if we have no dealings with a trader, then we're not allowed to comment? Even if we're offering support to a fellow subscriber who seems to have been ignored by various members of the trade (dealer and manufacturer)?



Penquin said:


> I have always found that such an exchange takes place much more effectively in a positive rather than a negative atmosphere. Posting on here has to be a positive experience rather than a negative one IMO.


It's much more effective if it takes place in an honest and open atmosphere, not one in which critics, and critical threads, are closed down to stop further adverse comment. Disappointments are part of life, and one of the best things about MHF is the light hand that is used when moderating, allowing all of us to post and represent our thoughts and ideas.



Penquin said:


> I look forward to seeing Nuke's ideas develop - he has got it right so far or else the forum would not have 40 000 participants.


He certainly has, and one of the reasons is that he doesn't bow down to pressure from any quarter. He's always allowed criticism of his business when it's been less than 100%, and so it should be for other traders.

Interesting debate, this :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I think there should be a disapproval button beside the thanks button, that would allow those who do not wish to risk entering a debate to give an opinion.


Nice idea, but I don't think it would work Alan. :?

Anyone pressing the "disapproval" button would be rounded on and asked why they had pressed it. That would lead to even more unpleasantness and ill feeling. 8O



erneboy said:


> I do not subscribe to the clique theory, Alan.


Neither do I! :roll:

Dave


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Interesting debate, this :wink:

Gerald[/quote]

Time to close it then :wink:

_all look we have gone full circle_


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Zeb, I think it would work although you do illustrate a valid drawback. There are times when I disapprove of the attitudes or methods displayed in a post and simply cannot be bothered to type a reply or do not wish to become enmeshed in an unpleasant topic. 

Ingram is quite right about surveys, far too often the questions are simply not relevant to the customer. For example I have a problem (Judder) with my 3lt Fiat MH. Fiat have contacted me several times and asked me to take part in customer satisfaction surveys, which I have been happy to do, but the questions have been framed (deliberately I think) so that the one huge issue I have with Fiat cannot be brought up. 

My company was required to carry out customer satisfaction surveys (under QA rules), I could easily have written the questions in such a way as to prevent a dissatisfied customer voicing their gripe, Alan.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Alan, How about
ukeright: ](*,) rotest: :badairday: :youbutthead:

Seriously, would this thumbs down be anonymous or not, if anonymous I could see problems. 

Charlie


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Or how about a post rating. thumbs up or thumbs down. No details of who gave the rating. This in addition to the thanks button to personally thank a poster who has helped you?

Karl


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have not really thought much about it but Karl´s idea seems a good one, Alan.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It would certainly be a way for the silent majority to express their feelings. However policing for Trolls might give the mods a headache. I imagine every single one of my posts on every subject since I joined would soon have gathered a significant number of raspberries.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gromett said:


> Or how about a post rating. thumbs up or thumbs down. No details of who gave the rating. This in addition to the thanks button to personally thank a poster who has helped you?
> 
> Karl


This was tried a few months ago Karl, and it went up like a lead balloon. :roll:

Nobody much bothered to rate the posts, and I have to say I wasn't too surprised. It's not something I would immediately think of, or bother doing except in exceptional circumstances, and it seems most others felt the same. :?

Worth trying though as you say, but it fell at the first hurdle!! 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I asked for a raspberry rating a while back,was offered afart(didn't work for me  ) then it died a death. 8O 

tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

neilbes said:


> _Interesting debate, this_ Time to close it then :wink:


 :lol: Very droll :wink:

The rating system Zeb was talking about was a rating for the thread - i.e. yes, it's an interesting, useful, *motorhoming* thread. Individual post thumbs (up or down) are too easy to click, and as Frank says, certain people would get an inordinate amount of thumbs, just for the hell of it.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Zeb, I do not remember that, could it just have been that people did not notice it? 

It is also likely that people would still use the Thank button for those posts they liked and reserve the rating option for those they slightly disliked, those they strongly disliked they would have posted a reply to. Alan.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The problem I could for see but failed to mention, is the one Frank has voiced, not necessarily him being the recipient. :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The thanks button on certain forums is a necessity just for typing your name, 8O 

tony


----------

